# What is you "Holy Grail" Tractor?



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

What is you "Holy Grail" Tractor? 
Weather it is a old or new or new tractor; what tractor do you seek or desire to it call you very own?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

well being a realist, I would like to move up to a MF135. Wold nicely fit my needs, and something that there is a CHANCE of me affording. If I had the money to spend, I would like to have one of the 1400 seires MF compacts.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Probably a restored Ford NAA "Jubilee" series tractor or a restored '48 LA Case.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A Deere 435 diesel with cat "0" 3 point, or an early 1980s Power King with an 18 HP motor and the dual transmissions and 3 point hitch.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I would like to have a old late 20's Rumely Oil-Pull just because you don't see that many of them and i like the way they look.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/Rumely.jpg">


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> * or an early 1980s Power King with an 18 HP motor and the dual transmissions and 3 point hitch. *



Oh ya and the 24" rear wheels also.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


love those PK's!!!!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Well , I would like to have a 53 Jube , In new condition , front bucket and large tires. Can show it off and get great use around the yard. It can Happen !!!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

My Grandfather's MF 35 Deluxe that my Great Grandfather purchased new.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

If we are opening up to more then one. I am still looking for a late 50's early 60's Homelite GT that I used as a kid. Been looking for years but never found one.

Like this....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74526>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

1957 Ford 841 Powermaster --- just like this...

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/841.jpg></center>


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrBailey _
> *Well , I would like to have a 53 Jube , In new condition , front bucket and large tires. Can show it off and get great use around the yard. It can Happen !!! *


here is a link to the ford you said you want.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=53067&item=3866053849&rd=1


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmm, maybe a nice 1992 4255 or 4455 like this

<img src="http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a21280.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Or an International Harvester 1086.

<img src="http://www.tractortips.com/imgs/tractors/INTERNATIONAL1086.jpg">

Or a 1066.

<img src="http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a14581.jpg">


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

The Holy Grail Tractor?

Everyone so for has given the wrong answer.  There is only one tractor that can live up to this description, has to be a John Deere 4020. It is large enough to do everything except plow up the largest of farms. Small enough to be used to cultivate. Restoring one wouldn’t cost much more than buying a new tractor. There are enough around that one can still be had. They are/were popular enough in their time that they are becoming collector items today. 

Here is a picture of what one should look like. This is not mine, but I do wish I had one like it.

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a25200.jpg>

:cpu:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, John that is one fine tractor!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *The Holy Grail Tractor?
> 
> Everyone so for has given the wrong answer.  There is only one tractor that can live up to this description, has to be a John Deere 4020. It is large enough to do everything except plow up the largest of farms. Small enough to be used to cultivate. Restoring one wouldn’t cost much more than buying a new tractor. There are enough around that one can still be had. They are/were popular enough in their time that they are becoming collector items today.
> ...


John, the 4000 55 Series tractors are the final and most updated version of the 4000 20 Series tractors. Which was discontinued after 1992.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is another nice 4255. I like the 4 post ROPS and the 466 cubic inch engine was a sweet motor. The 4020 is the one that started the popularity of these machines and is an icon for Deere. 


<img src="http://www.fastline.com/flimages/Internet/002/129/189391_1.jpg">


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Chief, ya but they dont have that clasic "ball cap" hood on them. It just look right.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im not picky..
I'd take mow's 2210, 
or toms 4310 or psrumors 4300..either one in any order would do me fine..


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

aaheem SJ, that's 4410  

This would be a nice one to have

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/846536/DSCN1289.jpg' width=600 height=450 >


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *aaheem SJ, that's 4410
> *



my apologies grail master...


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

> my apologies grail master...


:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's another JD 4020 pic taken at the MO State Fair last summer. It was an FFA kid's restoration project, and he did a great job.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/12.jpg>


----------

